# Geophagus "Tapajos Orangehead" in 90g?



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey guys, as you guys have likely seen, I've got a 90g SA tank, and was wondering how these Geo's would do in a 90g, with Angels, Festi's, Apistos, dwarf pikes, and 2 x 4" Jurupari which will be getting there own tank within the next 6 months, can't get rid of em, as I believe they are true Satanoperca jurupari.

I was wondering more so if 1M:2-3F would be good in a 48x18 footprint, or if it would be too much. I only have the 2 dwarf pikes, and a few Apistos, thats all for the bottom half of the aquarium.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

forgot to add they are only 1.5", so shall I start with a large group and thin numbers after?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2009)

Gage,I have seen here people keeping and breeding geos red heads trio in a 3 feeter 50 gal tank.So I guess it won't be that difficult with angels and feates as they are top and middle level swimmers while geos have different territory.Apistos also won't be that much of a problem.But dwarf pikes!!!Can get nasty at times....


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

The Dwarf Pikes were bought as notophthalmus, but I have a suspicion they are not, as do others, and have been temporarily assumed to be C. regani "Rio Tapajos"


----------



## laliyorayado (Nov 24, 2009)

i got 1 with discus..!!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

1 Geo? poor thing must be lonely lol


----------



## laliyorayado (Nov 24, 2009)

i dont think so, check this out:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 88#1413888


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

laliyorayado said:


> i dont think so, check this out:
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 88#1413888


still they prefer to be in groups of there own kind.


----------



## edcal (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a 90g with 9 geo redheads. got the geos at 1" now they are 3". Once they start pairing up I'll start thinning. Funny but one of the smaller ones appears to be the dominate male. Slow growing but fun to watch fish, cant wait til they mature.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

How long have they taken to get to 3"? Are they that slow? I don't mind really, nothing is as slow as these jurupari... but I'm not very patient! :lol:


----------



## edcal (Oct 6, 2009)

gage said:


> How long have they taken to get to 3"? Are they that slow? I don't mind really, nothing is as slow as these jurupari... but I'm not very patient! :lol:


gage, I'd say about 6 months


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Thats not too bad, I can deal with that!


----------



## edcal (Oct 6, 2009)

gage said:


> Thats not too bad, I can deal with that!


a friend of mine raised four 1" juvies in a 55g, 1 year later they were approx 5" and started breeding. The breeding pair beat up the other 2 males. Be patient bro.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I'll try 

anyway, my plan is to have either a pair or a male and a couple females. either way only 1 male.


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

I have 5 in my 700 in with a big oscar, pinstripe dambas, synspilum, and a bunch of other stuff, they do quite well, I think they are all male.

I have three I think are female in a 33 and they seem to get picked on a little more, I've tried them with small severum, geo steindachneri, small jack dempsey, other things closer to their size seem to pick on them a little, but not a lot, but the big fish in the big tank pretty much ignore them.

oh, and their beatiful, definately a fish worth buying, I'm planning on buying more, so I have some unrelated fish for breeding.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

sounds cool. I'll give it a go in the 90g and see how it plays out.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Are you keeping festivum with the geos? I am considering that as well and was wondering how you made out.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Spencer still hasn't got the Geo's yet, still waiting for them, but yes, there are 2 Mesonauta in this tank.


----------



## travis2k (Apr 23, 2008)

> Spencer still hasn't got the Geo's yet, still waiting for them, but yes, there are 2 Mesonauta in this tank


I hope he has a lot, I'm planning on grabbing some from him too.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

well he's expecting 100 of them, hopefully he has no deaths from shipping.


----------

